# 67 header install. I know, I know.



## steve491 (Nov 20, 2019)

Contrary to everything I've read I tried to put headers on my 67!! The original HO manifolds got missing (maybe cracked and removed) in the 70s and it had factory cast iron manifolds from a 66 on it so I decided to change them. The whole front clip is off to repair some windshield rust issues so I figured this would be a perfect time to install headers, new motor mounts, and service the starter. After struggling for a couple hours, jacking the car up a little more, shifting the engine from side to side, we had them laying in. The passenger header went in fairly easy with the oil filter adapter off. Success. The driver side was more of a pain, but went in as well, except it hits the brake distribution block. Clutch z-bar and steering shaft are not issues which I thought they would be. I think I'm going to order reproduction RA/HO manifolds to make life easier, plus it will look like what used to be there. For anyone else out there trying this on a 67, manual on the floor, manual drum brakes, this is what you might run into. Are there any kits out there to relocate that block or is that a custom project? Would a disk brake conversion kit eliminate that and have a proportioning valve in another location?


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I just pried mine out of the way. But I don't have a show car.


----------



## steve491 (Nov 20, 2019)

Old Man Taylor said:


> I just pried mine out of the way. But I don't have a show car.


I don't have a show car either, probably never will, but I just put new lines on it and everything is neat and in it's place. I've read where moving it up 1 inch will clear, but I don't even see that happening because lines are coming out of all 4 sides.


----------

